# Onkyo TX-NR509 - HDMI out issues - No Signal



## mktprasad

I have Onkyo TX-NR509 and connected to Sony LCD via HDMI out. Had Bluray/Sat tv as HDMI inputs, all worked fine. One fine day HDMI outputs are not working, saying No Signal. However if i connect Bluray/Sat Tv directly to TV on HDMI inputs, they work fine, but not via this Onkyo receiver (using HDMI). I connected other audio player inputs and they work fine and i hear music on my Bose speakers. Only issue is with HDMI, not displaying any video or sound. Onkyo receiver display "No Signal" as well. Please help me to use HDMI. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mktprasad

For got to add few steps done alreadhy - I tried to reset to factory by holding standby+VCR button as per manual, did not helped. Updated firmware via net and no help with that too.. Still i see no signal via this receiver, and works fine with same hdmi cable when directly connected to TV.


----------



## zmitrokz

I have the same issue now. It started during the firmware upgrade of my WD TV Live box.


----------



## OnkyoOwner

Hi,

I have an Onkyo TX-NR509. I've been using it for 3 months and now it has stopped outputting any HDMI signal to my Samsung 42" Flat Screen. The BD/DVD output channel just shows the HDMI text on the unit display flashing. 

I have the latest firmware. I have tried resetting the unit. I have tried a direct connection between my PC and the Samsung and I have no issues with this. 

Strangely the amp will display windows boot phaseonder: graphics. It's only when the PC loads the graphics drivers and switches into 1920x1080 that the amp no longer receives the signal and hence is not passing it to the TV!

Any ideas?


----------



## informel

I have a TX-NR709 and do have problem on occasion, in my case it is only with my Scientific Atlanta 8300HD, this thing is only HDMI 1.0, so to get the picture and sound back, I have to go to non HD signal, then go back to HD channel.

If you have intermitent problem sending a signal to your monitor from all the sources, it could br that your monitor is not fully compliant with HDMI 1.3. I f you hav a problem with one source, then the source is probably not fully compliant.

Note also that Onkyo had problem with HDMI output (onkyo is not alone with this problem), check the spec of your monitor to make sure thst it is fulli compliant


----------



## OnkyoOwner

Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately in my case this is not the issue. Everything was working fine for a few months and all of a sudden it just doesn't work anymore. It seems real strange, the amp just reports 'no signal' and the computer doesn't even recognise the amp/TV anymore once windows has booted. It's almost as if the amp has suddenly become incapable of receiving 1080p signal all of a sudden and as such it's not receiving and hence I see nothing on my screen except when the resolution is low.

Perhaps the cable has degraded, I will try swapping this out in the next few days. I will also try many other things. I hope this is not a problem with the amp, although it does have a 3 year warranty.


----------



## informel

OnkyoOwner said:


> Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately in my case this is not the issue. Everything was working fine for a few months and all of a sudden it just doesn't work anymore. It seems real strange, the amp just reports 'no signal' and the computer doesn't even recognise the amp/TV anymore once windows has booted. It's almost as if the amp has suddenly become incapable of receiving 1080p signal all of a sudden and as such it's not receiving and hence I see nothing on my screen except when the resolution is low.
> 
> Perhaps the cable has degraded, I will try swapping this out in the next few days. I will also try many other things. I hope this is not a problem with the amp, although it does have a 3 year warranty.


here is quote from the 709 manual:
Reliable operation with an HDMI-to-DVI adapter is not guaranteed. 
In addition, video signals from a PC are not guaranteed.


----------



## OnkyoOwner

Yes, I saw that mentioned in the manual! How rude, what kind of a disclaimer is that! My PC provides a HDMI output via a ATI Radeon HD5570. Fully compliant HD output which works fine on my TV and worked fine on my amp for 3 months until the other day. How can a company get away with writing something like 'Video Signals from a PC are not Guaranteed'. They may as well write something like. 'This amplifier is not guaranteed to work!'!!


----------



## Infrasonic

That is pretty much just a CYA statement since there are a million different possible configurations for computers they can't guarantee every videocard/mobo with a DVI/HDMI connection will work. That kind of makes sense. 

In practice this should never be an issue if the graphics chip is pushing the right resolution and refresh rate and you’re not using an old wire clothes hanger for the connection.

What doesn't make sense is the number of HDMI 'handshake' issues people seem to be having with Onkyo receivers. I know it's more of a budget brand but it is very disconcerting, I don't think I would purchase or recommend any of their products going forward.


----------



## OnkyoOwner

Sure, I've had this amp three months and I'm worried I have purchased a lemon device. I do appreciate they are trying to cover themselves regarding poorly configured PC equipment but then a lot of other devices are just as badly configured!

Surely these handshake issues are occuring because the HDMI standards are not being implemented as they should by Onkyo! Or perhaps other device manafacturers too. Reminds me of the good old days when 802.11b came out and it seemed every manafacturer claimed they had 802.11b devices although interoperability was a big problem!


----------



## informel

I have a new PVR now (this one is from Motorola) and the HDMI problem seems to be gone, so in my case it was the older Scientic Atlanta that was the problem (HDMI 1.0)


----------



## OnkyoOwner

Hi,

My problem relates to Windows display driver corruption. I re-installation of Windows 7 x64 with the Catalyst ATI drivers resolved my HDMI problem.

Re-installation of older drivers after manual removal did not fix the issues.

Regards


----------



## ericzim

A while back Onkyo had a very high failure rate on the HDMI boards on the Onkyo TX SR 606 and 607 with bad electrolytic caps and on screen processor chips burning up. I wonder with the symptoms you describe that this might still be an issue.


----------



## agthorn

OnkyoOwner said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an Onkyo TX-NR509. I've been using it for 3 months and now it has stopped outputting any HDMI signal to my Samsung 42" Flat Screen. The BD/DVD output channel just shows the HDMI text on the unit display flashing.


I have been having a similar problem with my Onkyo TX-NR616 getting signal from my Samsung Blu-Ray, to my Optomo HD33 projector (35 foot high definition new cable, replaced prior, with expensive new 'monster' cable).

I get my set-top box (boxee), HD antenna (through boxee), at&t u-verse, signals all fine through the Onkyo to my Optomo but not my blu-ray. I have had and returned a Sony blu-ray prior, similar problems. Help !!! :hissyfit:


----------



## informel

I had similar problem with an Onkyo TX-NR709 and I thought it was the receiver; but it was the cable receiver, a Scientific Atlanta PVR (it was only HDMI 1.0 compatible).

I now have a new Motorola PVR and never have a problem with this one


----------

